# fuel pump cut off switch: everyone should do it



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

as a precaution, i am going to install a simple on/off switch into the fuel pump relay wire. 

i did this in my mustang and its a beautiful thing, i hit the switch and she gets starved for gas. steal my car? hell no!

the question is, has anyone else done it on a Spec V? if so include details


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't the newer Spec-Vs come with a slew of passive anti-theft stuff? From what I understand the car is already known to be less than easy to steal. And with a switch like that that no one knows about, your car is still going to get busted up an attempted theft.

I know mine already has the chip in the key, seems silly to add one more thing to turn on everytime I start the car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

eh, I still think a fuel pump cutoff switch is a good idea. All that anti-theft stuff does is delay the inevitable, really. If someone wants my car, nothin's gonna stop them......unless if they can't start it


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Not to mention, I think insurance companies give discounts to aftermarket anti theft fuel cut offs.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i guarentee that shit voids your warrenty.... and a bunch of sentras have no anti theft... i dont have a chip or an alarm... just a panic button...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how would it void your warranty. You're simply putting a switch on the power wire to the fuel pump


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

chimmike said:


> eh, I still think a fuel pump cutoff switch is a good idea. All that anti-theft stuff does is delay the inevitable, really. If someone wants my car, nothin's gonna stop them......unless if they can't start it


They just use a tow truck now days. Besides, our cars are not really a hot item. I havn't heard of any of them getting stolen.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> how would it void your warranty. You're simply putting a switch on the power wire to the fuel pump


try TOUCHING the wireing to a warrentied car, then go in with an electrical problem, your ass will get laughed out the door...


----------



## deadforever629 (Jan 16, 2004)

*thats true*



> the bastards at my dealership laughed at me when my brake lights went out cause i wrired my glow pedals wrong


sorry mike but i agree with him, the bastards at my dealership laughed at me when my brake lights went out cause i wrired my glow pedals wrong..now i know...dont screw with electrical crap....almost got my warranty voided if my aunt didnt work there! stupid electrical crap!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> try TOUCHING the wireing to a warrentied car, then go in with an electrical problem, your ass will get laughed out the door...



yeah? If they can't prove the switch caused the ECU to go, then they have to cover it. It's the law. So......you be wrong.


----------



## 707Spec-V (Mar 30, 2004)

I had them install the LoJack so im not to worried if they steal my car the cops will know EXACALLY where its at in about half a hour so its all good.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> yeah? If they can't prove the switch caused the ECU to go, then they have to cover it. It's the law. So......you be wrong.


blow me... just because its the law there sweet tits dosen't mean that's what happened in the real world... try working for a dealer... the burden of proof gets shifted to the car owner A LOT to prove that aftermarket shit(esp electrical) wasnt the cause of the problem... lifes a bitch, why dont you get educated about this shit b4 you start spewing BS, i respect your knowledge of cars, but your opinions are a waste of my time...


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sorry, I think this is a silly idea, especially in any newer car. I don't see why an insurance agency would lower your insurance for this, considering its a modification that the a would-be thief doesn't know about, so it can do nothing to deter theft; it still has the same probability of getting broken into, broken being the key word.
And YES, they can void your warrranty for this type of mod. Say your monkey butt accidentally grounds out the switch, or while putting it in you may or may not have used the right wires... any of these things ficticious or not is reason enough to void a warranty. It shouldn't, but it can.

No body even thinks about stealing my car, because I keep the driver seat in the trunk and the bolts in the glove compartment. And well, because it's a Sentra.


----------



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

well i'm not taking any chances. f*ck the dealer - the switch will be well hidden they wont even know. my sh*t is bright yellow, cop target, theft eye catcher. 

any investment of mine will be protected.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'd have to agree...messing with the electrical system isn't a good idea IMO. Could potentially fry your entire system and who wants to guess about warrenty at that point.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

blankgazex said:


> blow me... just because its the law there sweet tits dosen't mean that's what happened in the real world... try working for a dealer... the burden of proof gets shifted to the car owner A LOT to prove that aftermarket shit(esp electrical) wasnt the cause of the problem... lifes a bitch, why dont you get educated about this shit b4 you start spewing BS, i respect your knowledge of cars, but your opinions are a waste of my time...



bla bla bla. I don't care if you ever worked for a dealer. Ever hear of the Magnussen act? That's what car owners have, in WRITING, LAW, saying that, if the dealer CAN NOT prove, beyond the shadow of a doubt, in a court of law, that the actions of the consumer caused the malfunction, the dealer has to fix it. Uneducated consumers get taken advantage of. I am educated, and I will not let myself get taken advantage of.

I don't see what the big fucking deal is......you clip a power wire to the fuel pump, and wire in a switch.
You could cause a fucking fire by screwing with your stereo, but does anyone ever say that's a bad idea? No. Don't be retarded people.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> bla bla bla. I don't care if you ever worked for a dealer. Ever hear of the Magnussen act? That's what car owners have, in WRITING, LAW, saying that, if the dealer CAN NOT prove, beyond the shadow of a doubt, in a court of law, that the actions of the consumer caused the malfunction, the dealer has to fix it. Uneducated consumers get taken advantage of. I am educated, and I will not let myself get taken advantage of.
> 
> I don't see what the big fucking deal is......you clip a power wire to the fuel pump, and wire in a switch.
> You could cause a fucking fire by screwing with your stereo, but does anyone ever say that's a bad idea? No. Don't be retarded people.


your right, why dont you tell all the noobs, it easy, all you got to do is take a multi millionaire car dealer with a large contingent of lawyers to small claims court, its easy... i never said it was right, i just said thats what happens... speeding is illegal, people do it every day, tax evasion is illegal, somehow big companies get around it... so just because its the letter of the law dosent mean it happens all the time... some dealers are cool, and will help you out, but the big ones who have no time for recalls will try everything they can to avoid them, and mostr people cant/wont go to small claims court and deal with all that BS...

BTW, lemon laws are pretty cut and dry, so why isant everyone with a bum sentra selling them back??? because its a pian in the ass thats why... your educated on these things, good for you, but your ignorant to how the world works my friend...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll take a dealer to court if I know they cannot prove my HS header caused a tranny problem, because I know I'll win.

I had a MAF go out on me, because I had a cone filter attatched to it. They said it caused the MAF to go and I had to pay $700+ the tow fee to the dealer. I asked them to prove how it caused the MAF to go. They couldn't. So, the associate came back playing off that they were going to cover it "this time" but next time I'd have to. Basically making it sound like I was lucky. Know what? I was right, and they couldn't prove it. 

I don't care how good your lawyers are. If they cannot physically prove it, as the law says, they LOSE.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

oh, and believe me, I'm not ignorant as to how the world works. I live in that GREY area called "the real world" where people with brains get things done, and those who are ignorant pawns get played.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Let's not fight and bicker over who killed who!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chimmike said:


> I'll take a dealer to court if I know they cannot prove my HS header caused a tranny problem, because I know I'll win.
> 
> I had a MAF go out on me, because I had a cone filter attatched to it. They said it caused the MAF to go and I had to pay $700+ the tow fee to the dealer. I asked them to prove how it caused the MAF to go. They couldn't. So, the associate came back playing off that they were going to cover it "this time" but next time I'd have to. Basically making it sound like I was lucky. Know what? I was right, and they couldn't prove it.
> 
> I don't care how good your lawyers are. If they cannot physically prove it, as the law says, they LOSE.


 im not saying your wrong, but think about it, taking a dealer to fucking court isnt exactly something you do in 20 min... its a pain in the ass process, and you gotta spend $$$ on a attorney etc... you absolutely right about the law, but if you want to press the issue because a dealer is being a dick, its gonna be a pain in the ass, and prolly not woth your while... if you get your fucking head out your ass, and off your high horse, maybe you could see that's the only point im making...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i know its a pain in the ass. because of a simple MAF I was without my car for a week and a half, but I'd be damned if I let them charge me for it. 

When it's right, it's not gonna come easy. Everyone knows that about dealers, lol


----------



## FORD93GT (Apr 13, 2004)

but what about the cut off swtich??


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

FORD93GT said:


> but what about the cut off swtich??


What about it? If you must do it, then just do it already. It's just a stupid switch.

For anyone who thinks that wiring something extra is going to magicly blow something else is silly. You guys must not know a thing about what you are doing. Go read a book or something. For starters, try unplugging the battery. That way you can test your work to see if you have your connections right. 

A anti theft switch should be easy, but the trick always comes in to making it look good. It takes 5 times longer if you do it the right way. I don't think it is really needed. Has anyone on this forums have a sped v stolen?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

caveman said:


> Has anyone on this forums have a sped v stolen?


Only theft I have ever heard of and seen was at a dealer near my house. LOL some idiots stole the wheels off a sunburst V and left the car on 2, not 4, cinder blocks. That is what I call cheap.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

caveman said:


> For anyone who thinks that wiring something extra is going to magicly blow something else is silly. You guys must not know a thing about what you are doing. Go read a book or something. For starters, try unplugging the battery. That way you can test your work to see if you have your connections right.
> 
> A anti theft switch should be easy, but the trick always comes in to making it look good. It takes 5 times longer if you do it the right way. I don't think it is really needed. Has anyone on this forums have a sped v stolen?



i never said wiring it in was going to blow something, i just said be careful if you need your warrenty work done, you may want to pull it out... it should be a very easy install... and no, never heard of one getting stolen...


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

what about those aftermarket alarms that have a fuel cut off? those any good? i got myself one of those cuz i go to Ghettoest high school in the state. i tried starting the thing while the alarm was going off and couldnt get it to turn over. so i guess it works to some degree. it might be an ignition cut off, i'm not too sure. i just got it for the alarm.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Silvspec86 said:


> what about those aftermarket alarms that have a fuel cut off? those any good? i got myself one of those cuz i go to Ghettoest high school in the state. i tried starting the thing while the alarm was going off and couldnt get it to turn over. so i guess it works to some degree. it might be an ignition cut off, i'm not too sure. i just got it for the alarm.


You might want to get a alarm with a pager. Since you have extra parts installed, I'd be worried about your parts getting stolen, not the whole car. If you have a friend who really knows his shit, I'd have him install it. I have a older car with a stock alarm, but I want to put a 2nd better up to date alarm in it as well. I've read up on car alarms a lot, and when I do it, I am going to have dummy wires and hide the real wires and make them harder to cut. Also, you might want a little back up battery to power the alarm. If it's hooked up to the main battery, then one only needs to pull one cable. They can turn in off in 5 seconds. Hide everything extreamy well and make it as different as you can. Also a good alarm has a hookup for a 2nd horn. Get a highway blaster horn from the auto parts store. They are extreamy loud. Loud enough to stun someone for a few seconds.

For anyone who already has the stock alarm, you might want to get a manual and make damn sure what you are doing if you plan on making any changes.


----------

